# What do you wear showing?



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, I am a newbie to this forum, have been lurking for a while though!  I have recently started showing my first pup, a Japanese Spitz and am really struggling with what to wear in the ring. 

I am a jeans and t-shirt girl normally, and I know that I need to dress smartly in the ring so no jeans..so thought I would just throw this question out there to see what most of you favour? Skirts? Trousers? Leggings? Blazers? I need a pocket for bait..would rather have pockets then use a bait bag. I'd love some feedback from you all.

For my first 'real' show this weekend (I have shown him in Open Shows allready and we won best in breed and best in group :biggrin5 I was thinking of wearing black leggings, black boots, oversized white shirt with a black waistcoat over that so I have pockets...is this to casual??

Thanks!!

Kelly


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck with your first big show!!  may I ask which one it is? (I may be there!)

I have a dobe so I wear either a light grey or camel coloured suit to suit him. I wear comfy, non slip trainers and I generally have a nice girly cream top underneath (not too low cut!) Just remember if you will be bending forward or kneeling down, you don't want to accidentally give the judge an eyeful! 

I dress pretty smart as it also makes me look older and bigger. I have a large dog and want to make him look as small as I can, as I am pretty small and make him look bigger! Lots of people dress casually at open and champ shows, but I personally think it looks sloppy, going to all that effort on the dog then letting it down with messy hair and busy colourful clothing which is distracting. I also think you look more confident when dressed smart.

I think you should always dress to contrast with your dog, unless you want to hide something!


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Dober for replying! That is what I was thinking as well, the smarter I look the more it may show how proud I am of my dog and how serious I am taking it. 

I plan to wear black on my bottom half to show up my boy well. I might just go with a suit then in black. Thanks!!

I will be at the Celtic Winners in Dublin on Saturday, will you be there? I love dobermans so if you are we will have to meet up!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I mostly wears a suit, or trousers with a smart top.. I did once wear leggings though. I do feel it is respectly to dress smartly


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I can't wear mini skirts anymore cos it now shows me nipples


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL luvmypets!

So you all think it might be too casual to wear leggings then?

I guess I will try to pull together a suit of some kind in time for this weekend!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah I'm not at that one, but I'm sure we'll be at the same one eventually!  I loves spitz but I have a restrain myself from going all soft with big 'OMG SOOO CUTE!!!' 

I think a black suit to show off the lovely white coat will look excellent, and if it's warm inside you should always just wear smart black trousers and a shirt, minus the jacket. You might be able to pick up a nice breed specific number clip too which looks nice and smart.

I convinced my OH that I _needed_ a Ted Baker suit for my showing


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I LIVE in leggings
But wear suit trousers in the ring with a non boobie blouse on top.
comfy shoes or boots on feet, boots at my nearest open as its always blimming freezing
I usually only put the suit jacket on for crufts, wearing just the blouse for all other shows.


A jacket with pockets will solve your bait problems though.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

There is another post today along similar lines, gentleman suggests ladies wear a good supporting sports bra when showing to avoid excessive bounceage


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> There is another post today along similar lines, gentleman suggests ladies wear a good supporting sports bra when showing to avoid excessive bounceage


I only wish there was something to stop the wobbling of my @ss


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the giggles and the advice! I will be on the look out for a nice black suit then and some dressy tops. If I get some comfy trousers I will be comfortable, and am 'ok' wearing a skirt too, but would rather trousers. 

I make my own show leads so will have to make my pup a lead set to match my outfits. 

I'd LOVE to get a breed pin, hope there are some good vendors at the show.

Dobers which show are you going to?? I hope we do meet up at one of them. Will you be showing in Fermoy?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I only wish there was something to stop the wobbling of my @ss


lol spanx?


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

After watching Crufts, I'd suggest a well-fitting supportive bra


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

javadog said:


> Thanks everyone for the giggles and the advice! I will be on the look out for a nice black suit then and some dressy tops. If I get some comfy trousers I will be comfortable, and am 'ok' wearing a skirt too, but would rather trousers.
> 
> I make my own show leads so will have to make my pup a lead set to match my outfits.
> 
> ...


I'm at herts and Essex this weekend, I thought I had a champ show for some reason but next is west of England  I'm at an open pretty much every weekend at the moment though! Havnt done any in Ireland before but I'm sure I'll be at some his year


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually wear black trousers but it depends on what dogs I am taking with a black waistcoat and a shirt I wear depending on the weather a fleece or a black jacket. The local show ground were a lot of open shows are held is often very cold and most people tend to dress smartly but also to keep warm in the summer it is the opposite, very warm.

If you decide to wear a skirt remember to make sure the hem is not level with the dog and flab in the dogs face if you have a bigger dog.


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Freyja said:


> If you decide to wear a skirt remember to make sure the hem is not level with the dog and flab in the dogs face if you have a bigger dog.


Thank you for telling me about the hemline that is not something I would have thought to check!

I am going to try to find some nice black trousers as I think I would be more comfortable in them.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

How did you get on with your show in the end?


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Dober said:


> How did you get on with your show in the end?


It was wonderful, he won his class  He showed really well and I was very proud of him. It was an indoor and very loud and crowded but he acted like he has done it everyday. :thumbsup: Thank you for asking!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, massive CONGRATS to the both of you, what a little pro he is!  So he's qualified for Crufts?


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Not yet, he has to win his class at a show on May 5 and then he will be qualified for Crufts, which would be amazing! 

I am really proud of him, he is so fun


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

You see the whole range in my breed from suits through to very casual wear.

I tend to wear trousers, a t-shirt or blouse and a waistcoat (although ditch the waistcoat when handling Dream - otherwise she is even naughtier than usual). 

I don't think what you wear has any impact on your results in the ring - it's whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

swarthy said:


> You see the whole range in my breed from suits through to very casual wear.
> 
> I tend to wear trousers, a t-shirt or blouse and a waistcoat (although ditch the waistcoat when handling Dream - otherwise she is even naughtier than usual).
> 
> I don't think what you wear has any impact on your results in the ring - it's whatever you feel comfortable with.


You really dont think it has any impact on results in the ring? I believe it can, if the judge finds it impossible to choose between two dogs and one person is dressed like a pro and the other is dressed in jeans and t.shirt, you dont think the person would more likely pick the person who looks like they know what they're doing? Especially if it is a novice judge. I also find it distracting to look at someone who, quite frankly, looks a mess. Yes the judge should be purley judging the dog, but we all know thats now how it goes down all of the time. Just IMO 

A judge told someone I knew once that she absolutely could not choose between two dogs; hers and someone elses. So she chose the dog with the shortest nails!


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

I can not see where the problem is wear any thing that you like after all its the dog that's important


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Dober said:


> You really dont think it has any impact on results in the ring? I believe it can, if the judge finds it impossible to choose between two dogs and one person is dressed like a pro and the other is dressed in jeans and t.shirt, you dont think the person would more likely pick the person who looks like they know what they're doing? Especially if it is a novice judge. I also find it distracting to look at someone who, quite frankly, looks a mess. Yes the judge should be purley judging the dog, but we all know thats now how it goes down all of the time. Just IMO


Who said anything about "looking a mess"? I said "whatever you feel comfortable in" - that doesn't have to mean it is scruffy or dirty.

What do "we all know how it goes down all the time" ? 

I've been showing 7 years - I've seen people win in suits and in jogging bottoms and sweatshirts and all forms of dress inbetween at ALL levels of showing including Crufts.

I don't look at the owners when I'm judging, I am interesting in the dog, how the dog is conformationally, how the dog is presented, how the dog moves - NOT what the owner is wearing.



Dober said:


> A judge told someone I knew once that she absolutely could not choose between two dogs; hers and someone elses. So she chose the dog with the shortest nails!


Yes - the DOG with the shortest nails - not the owner.

Been there, done that, got the T-shirt, and one of my dogs did lose out on nail length.

I wear what I'm comfortable in - I struggle these days to show because of my back as it is - the last thing I need is to feel uncomfortable in what I'm wearing.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

swarthy said:


> Who said anything about "looking a mess"? I said "whatever you feel comfortable in" - that doesn't have to mean it is scruffy or dirty.
> 
> What do "we all know how it goes down all the time" ?
> 
> ...


Okay, no need to get your back up I was just inviting discussion 

What I meant by 'how it goes down' is that some judges do judge the handlers too. I wasn't implying that you look a mess wen you enter the ring, but I have seen people who turn up looking a mess and I believe you can be comfortable and dress nicely.

No need to pull out the 'I've been showing x number of years' because someone has a different opinion to you; that's all it is opinions. I chose to state the nail comment as it shows people that judges will pick on the smallest thing, including handling in my opinion. I have read lots of write ups from Judges which included 'sloppily handled' or 'beautifully handled'. Again, I said 'I believe' that this translate into how you dress as well as how you move.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just wear your birthday suit I'm sure it would be a massive hit with the judges


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Dober said:


> What I meant by 'how it goes down' is that some judges do judge the handlers too. I wasn't implying that you look a mess wen you enter the ring, but I have seen people who turn up looking a mess and I believe you can be comfortable and dress nicely.


You implied something which is incorrect - that's not invoking discussion, that's making an informed statement and that's how it will be read by others

I can only say in my own experience of being in the showring, your implied statement is wrong - that's not "pulling out the "I've been showing..........." - it's stating facts based on my own experiences - obviously - in your many years of showing, your experiences have differed.

You judge the handler in as much as how they stand, handle and move the dog - a good handler can make an average dog look superb in the ring, a poor handler can make a good dog look bad - but it's never once entered my head to look at what they are wearing, and the results I've seen re-enforce that.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Using words like 'I believe' is not presenting an opinion as a fact :thumbup1:

Again there's no need for snarky comments like 'in your many years of showing' I know people who have been showing for 30+ years who sill wear a suit to every show, even open shows.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Flatcoat people seem to be a little more laid back, a lot show in jeans and a smart(ish) top, comfy shoes, some wear dubarry's or that sort of boot as it's a gundog so they want to look gundoggy. I've only shown once and I did remember to brush my hair, but fortunately it's a style that can just be finger combed into place  

I have to say, as a spectator at Crufts, I did watch the handlers probably a little more than I was supposed to, particularly one we nicknamed 'flying lady' who raised both arms out and did a flight round the ring each time. I had that theme tune in my head from the film 'dam busters' every time she did it :lol:

My first show showed me how not to dress if that's any help? I had the awful experience of a very tall skinny man with VERY tight trousers and matching red blazer, who happened to be showing shelties. At one point he bent down to groom his sheltie, and the view was well, let's just saw a few extra shelties were exposed. It nearly put me off for life, if you remember one thing it's bend at the knees, bend at the knees, even if only slightly 

I would be mortified if I thought my own appearance detracted from my dog, from what I've seen, people are generally smartly turned out but the minority for flatcoats are in suits, it's mainly smart casual; and judges don't seem to pay any attention to what the handler is wearing when it's a close call. The young handlers seem to turn out in something smart or dazzly, which is nice to see, and they thoroughly enjoy themselves.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dober said:


> Using words like 'I believe' is not presenting an opinion as a fact :thumbup1:
> 
> Again there's no need for snarky comments like 'in your many years of showing' I know people who have been showing for 30+ years who sill wear a suit to every show, even open shows.


well i been showing for 30 year plus and i still wear jeans ! except for Crufts!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

when i judge i look at the dog i don't give a toss what the owner is wearing never have never will. In our breed black trousers are a nono for starte s. at the end of the day its the quality of the dog you are judging not what the handlers wearing. comfy all the way for me whatever that is!


----------



## Pepperchini (Apr 13, 2012)

I know what you mean about the jeans and a T Shirt thing I usually don't EVER where skirts, BUT

in the show ring, you need to (not technically NEED, but it shows professinalism and respect to the judges who have contriubted SO much to our sport) a business suit. In breed you can wear a pants suit, but if you were showing in Juniors I'd say wear a skirt suit, because it looks... more... IDK. But anyway, and depending on the color of your Jap. spitz. use colors that contrast with the dog nicely  hope this helped


----------



## Pepperchini (Apr 13, 2012)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not wear jogging attire. 

I feel it's really inapropriate, now, yes you do need to be comfortable, but, I really do feel that it is extremely important, to dress professionally and not like a hobo. 

It's just more respectful to our judges and to out sport.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

even thouse judges dont look at the handler, I feel its only respectful to look the part. Plus wearing a colour that will act as a back ground when presenting the dog


----------



## Beagirly (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi. I am new to showing, but have been attending ring craft classes and have a beagle boy who I specifically bought to show. Before I enter my first show I thought I should go along to an open show to get a feel for things, which I did today and was quite shocked at the way most people were dressed. They had obviously spent a lot of time and effort on their dogs and then just thrown anything on themselves which I did feel detracted from some of the lovely dogs. I was surprised to see people in jeans and trainers and looking like they just been cleaning out the kennels. I had expected there to be some sort of dress code as their seems to be so many other rules and regs and etiquettes. I think it would be a mistake to"dress up" too much as that may also draw attention from the dog and I am sure people would be saying "Gosh who does this chick think she is". I Know the judge will be judging the dog but surely the handler should also make an effort. Being a horse rider, there is a certain way to dress when at a horse show so why not a dog show


----------

